# zita west at lister????



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just a question to anyone whos visited lister this month.have any of you seen theres a zita west clinic thereive heard that theyre openin one ther this month,any signs of one??

hayley


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Hayley, 

Zita West has had a clinic at Lister for a while now, was def there when I started back in October last year. 

She is VERY good, but VERY expensive. 

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

where is it at the lister then?

hayley


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im not sure on the actual room! She is def there though, she came into the waiting room for a patient once, and I thought it was really funny to see a "famous" person!

Ask the receptionists, they will be able to tell you or pick up one of the leaflets, or the website should tell you. 
xxx


----------

